# Stocking 55 Gallon



## Kettemor (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey everyone! I predict my cycling will be finished this weekend on my 55 Gallon and I think after weeks of deciding I have figured out my stocking list. Let me know how it looks and please maky any suggestions or repremand me for planning an overstocked tank.

2 Blue Gourami
2 Paradise, Gold, or Dwarf Gourami
9 Tiger Barbs
13 Rasbora or 7 Zebra Danio
5 Cory
12 Amano Shrimp

This tank will be live planted with lots places to feel safe and break LOS. Let me know if I should do anything different.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and Welcome.
sounds great,you may just have to watch the Gouramis though
as males get a little feisty.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks good in the long run. 

I say long run because the key is to add things slowly. You can't simply dump several fish in all at once...you need to add them slowly, a little at a time and wait a week or 2 in between. Otherwise your biological filtration will not be able to keep up with the increasing waste, resulting in skyrocketed parameters and deaths.


----------



## Kettemor (Sep 21, 2007)

JouteiMike said:


> Looks good in the long run.
> 
> I say long run because the key is to add things slowly. You can't simply dump several fish in all at once...you need to add them slowly, a little at a time and wait a week or 2 in between. Otherwise your biological filtration will not be able to keep up with the increasing waste, resulting in skyrocketed parameters and deaths.


Yea that is my plan! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

One other thing to watch - if you get Gold gouramis as your second gouramis, remember that they are the same species as the blues, so the aggression might be more intense than expected if you go that route. I'd go with Paradise fish as the second gouramis out of that group.


----------



## Kettemor (Sep 21, 2007)

tophat665 said:


> One other thing to watch - if you get Gold gouramis as your second gouramis, remember that they are the same species as the blues, so the aggression might be more intense than expected if you go that route. I'd go with Paradise fish as the second gouramis out of that group.


Yea I do like those paradise, I'd probably go with that.

Any recommendations on the order? Should I go most hardy first, so like the zebra danio?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i would add then first,jmo.


----------

